

Show HN: Bookmarklet to tweet a quote in 2 clicks - philya
http://www.emphit.com/

======
wrsmith
The site's tagline is "Tweet faster than you type!" but the associated twitter
account (@emph_it) says "Tweet faster than you read!"

But maybe Twitter needs fewer people tweeting faster than they can type, and
people probably should not be tweeting faster than they can read...?

------
froy001
The possibilities for content marketing are...well quickly unavailing.

------
eboyjr
Cool and well-designed but I count three clicks.

~~~
philya
If you first select and then click on the bookmarklet, you can make it in two.
Though, I'm not counting clicks needed for selection...

